
How to Deploy Blazor WebAssembly on GitHub Pages Using GitHub Actions - davideguida
https://www.davideguida.com/how-to-deploy-blazor-webassembly-on-github-pages-using-github-actions/
======
DoctorOW
This took 3.30 s to fully load without cache, which is awful. For the
alternative I looked on React's website to find a static site of similar
complexity. [https://react-image-compressor.netlify.app/](https://react-image-
compressor.netlify.app/) loaded in 585 ms. I feel like Blazor's webassembly
advantages are more of a hinderance for any app that is bottlenecked by I/O
speed rather than CPU/RAM.

------
Sirikon
With the size of a Blazor application you could upload Windows 95 instead.

------
k__
Did they get the runtime size down?

~~~
michielr
The example app is about 4.5MB, so still quite bulky but cacheable and
reasonable for office applications.

~~~
unsignedint
Where you have more controlled audiences in a office environment, I find
Blazor Server is candidate.

There's not much of upfront transfer. There's some consideration if the
latency is excessive high, but there's also benefit of being able to use full
netcoreapp (instead of netstandard) lib, and parallelism.

